# A visit to the Doctor



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

My doc is a decent man, but I think he would crap his pants if I did the same. :smile:

Lagniappe's Lair: A Visit to the Doctor, gunnie style.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If I were that attending doctor I would prescribe a pair of holsters.


----------



## krusty (Oct 7, 2015)

I have a hard enough keeping my pants up with just a wallet! Damn, that's got a weigh a man down!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

There's a No Weapons sign on the front door to my docs.

He told me to use the back door by the Lab Testing and PT area.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The fact I was packing prevented me getting a colonoscopy one time. I showed him the gun and convinced him it would be hot and empty way before he managed to stick the boa constrictor up where the sun dont shine. He decided I did not really need one after all. Doctors can be pretty funny.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> There's a No Weapons sign on the front door to my docs.
> 
> He told me to use the back door by the Lab Testing and PT area.


I had a talk with my Dr. About the no gun policy at his office. He said he has a gun but doesn't want his patients bringing guns into his office because of neligent discharges. He said people come in and get undressed and start handling the gun. He said he's been muzzel swept,the nurses and one guy dropped his in the waiting area when he tried to hand it to his wife to keep. I understand his point of view. You know those exam rooms are only separated by two pieces of 5/8 drywall so a bullet would pass through several exam rooms with people sitting in them. Everyone isn't safe with guns and that's a concern of mine. I quit going to a public range because of it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I feel good, my PCF has no problem with guns, no GFZ's there.
Part of it may be that I was a PO most of the time.
My carry is quite similar, A SIG 228, 2 spare mags, custom Smith 642 with 1 speed loader, Gerber 4 inch folder, wallet, key rings with 15 keys.
Have been going to him since 1986, He is a friend of my MD brother. 
We get along fine, at one time I worked for his father in law for a while.
Doc was quite amused when he found out that his brother in law was screwing around with a female employee, being that he was married.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Against state law here.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> Against state law here.


So? "Shall not be infringed."


----------

